# advice for rod holders for pescador kayak



## lrry05 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just bought this kayak from academy. I want to mount 1 more deck mount rod holder behing the cockpit to match the one the kayak came with. I also want to mount a scotty rod holder in front but I have been looking online and it seems there are two different types: 1 that is called a flush mount and 1 that is called a baitcaster/spinning rod holder with out a mount. Any recommendaitons on what works best/easy to install.

thanks,


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im pretty new to this and cant really help with your question, but im sure someone on here will . I just bought a kayak haven't even used it yet but can you let me know what you think of yours if my wife likes going out on the kayak shes getting mine and i was thinking about getting the one you got 
good luck finding your answer 

did you get the 10 or 12?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried researching for you and from what I can tell you want the one with the mount.
the other one just seems to be more of a replacement where instead of buying the rod holder and mount ,you just get the holder since you would have already had the mount is on the kayak. anyone feel free to correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I would keep in mind that anything you mount to this is going to add to the things you can bend , break or knock off anytime you are loading and unloading from transport.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

there are a bunch of different kinds of rod holders. I use the following:

Scotty Power Lock: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/44/Scotty-Powerlock-Rod-Holder-230.html

Scotty Bait Caster: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/47/Scotty-Baitcaster-Rod-Holder.html

Sea Dog Flush Mount: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1557/Sea-Dog-Flush-Mount-Rod-Holder-with-Cap.html

The difference between the first two rod holders are the power lock has a "lock" of sorts that locks in your reel. Its pretty big in size compared to the bait caster which has a band made of rubber that can "lock" down the rod and reel.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Stop by Pensacola Kayak and Sail, they've got pretty much all of Scotty's line up in stock and can show you the best places and ways to mount them.

Alex


----------

